
Zibaldone, the 14th Century’s Answer to Tumblr (2016) - simonebrunozzi
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-to-keep-a-zibaldone-a-13thcentury-answer-to-tumblr
======
dang
Discussed at the time (in 2016, not the 14th century):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12405810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12405810)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Hey dang, thanks for pointing that out.

I'll take the opportunity for two quick comments:

1) When posting a link, it would be useful if HN would tell me that it has
already been posted - besides what already happens when someone posted it
recently.

2) Is there a guideline on how frequently can something be posted and
discussed, and what's an "appropriate" time to wait before reposting something
that has already been discussed in the past?

Thanks!

~~~
dang
Yes, it's in the FAQ:

 _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks!

The problem though is that if I post frequently, it would be very useful to
know that what I am posting is a repost. Do you think this is a feature that
could be implemented?

~~~
Tomte
If the URL is the same, no new submission is created, but you're redirected to
the former submission (and that gets an upvote, I think).

Every now and then you also get "This story has been previously submitted". No
idea when exactly, but it seems to be a newer development.

This is not foolproof, of course, many articles are reachable from many URLs,
especially if some social media tracking thing is embedded.

~~~
jaclaz
I would add that nowadays a number of URL's have some parts "variable" at the
end and so searching for "your" URL might not give results (but a previous
submission with the same "main" URL but a different suffix does exist
nonetheless).

------
mromanuk
> Aristotle had suggested his students keep scrolls of notes from their
> studies, organized by subject, so that they could return at will to any
> topic’s “place.” Renaissance-era teachers resurfaced this idea, and by the
> 17th century, students at Oxford were required to keep “commonplace books,”
> organized notebooks stuffed with useful texts from elsewhere.

I do organize by topic/title with Bear App, previously I was using simplenote,
both use plain text, but Bear has markdown and it is beautifully implemented.

Just to give an example, I have a "page" with a "Postgres" title filled code
snippets, URLS, articles, hyperlinks to other "pages" and my own notes. From
time to time I came back to these notes, to add or read content.

